# Missouri River Fishing Report



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

fishing has been so so on the river, kind of depends on the day and we've been moving alot. best fishing has been north of the double ditch and outside of washburn. Haven't seen any size lately but the fish are there. jigs jigs and more jigs - white being the best.


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

I managed to lose the biggest fish of the year yesterday. I somehow developed a hole in my net without knowing it! :idiot:

I had to post my frustration to avoid insanity. It was a solid 28"+ and the kodak was an arms length away. :crybaby:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Some how the big ones find a way to get away. I guess that's why they have been down there for so long!
Maybe next time you'll get the pic.
Just think how big he's going to be next year!

Mav...


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Maverick said:


> Some how the big ones find a way to get away.


Boy isn't that the truth!


----------

